# Advice please - rescued baby red-eyed dove not eating



## jv2016 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am hoping that someone can give me some advice on the best way to help a young red eyed dove that I believe fell out of its nest. I live/work in the wilderness in northern Botswana, and my coworker and I found a young dove sitting on a pathway around 9pm in the dark yesterday (approximately 24 hours ago). We put it in a box with a towel overnight to keep it warm as there are many predators here and we felt it was vulnerable. 

In the morning it didn't move around too much and seemed to be breathing heavily but once it started becoming more alert and active (and also making quiet squeaking noises), I put it back on the path where we found it in case the parents were nearby. It is capable of walking and managed to find cover with some grass next to a tree. It sat there all day and I did not see any adult doves coming to feed it, though i could not watch it continuously all day. 

This evening we tried to feed it using methods described on this forum. We presented it with water and tried dipping it's beak in the bowl to encourage it to drink. I mixed raw oats with lukewarm water and crushed bran flakes, and put this mixture in a 20ml syringe with the end cut off and covered by a cloth. I cut a slit in the cloth and we tried to get the bird to feed by placing its beak in the hole. It did not take to the feeding process and did not seem to swallow anything. The bird has pooped several times since we first found it and the poop looks healthy. 

I think the bird is approximately 20 days old and therefore maybe could eat more solid foods? People have suggested defrosted peas - I do not have these but may have tinned (canned) peas, would this work too?

Basically I am worried that we are stressing it by handling it to feed, but I also don't want to leave it to starve if there is something we can do. In your opinion should we try to feed it tinned peas by placing peas one by one in its mouth (is there any risk the bird will choke?) or is it best to put it outside and hope the parents find it?

Thank you for any advice
- Jessica


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yes, the youngster can eat wild bird seed, or pigeon/dove seed.

Meanwhile the bird does have to eat and you may have to force feed, as it is probably not weaned.

Peas are less stressful to feed to them, and they don't require that they drink after. We do not like the can peas due to heavy salt content, but you could rinse them well under purified water and try that, but do get the bird some frozen peas.

Here is the link on caring for baby birds:http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

Always make sure bird is WARM, that food is WARM and that crop is completely empty. 

Please post a clear picture so we can help identify age.

*


----------



## jv2016 (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you for your reply. 

Unfortunately I live at a research camp and not in a town, so it may be difficult to get my hands on proper bird seed anytime soon. However I do currently have oats, rice, lentils, bran flakes on hand...as well as tinned peas, tinned sweet corn, and dry popcorn kernels. Are any of these suitable? 

My understanding is that I would need to warm up the peas before feeding but not too hot (and rinse tinned peas to remove salt as you mentioned). If the baby will not open it's beak to peck at any grains on its own, I will need to gently open it's beak and place a single pea in its mouth at one time? How far back into its mouth must I put the pea for it to swallow?

My apologies if my questions are very basic. I spent a long time reading online today but I am still worried that I will do something incorrectly as birds are so delicate. 

I will try to attach a photo in an additional post. The bird is almost completely feathered except for under its wings (skin was somewhat visible when it raised a wing), and there are sparse yellow down bits distributed between the feathers. 

Thank you


----------



## jv2016 (Apr 1, 2016)

Here is a photo (rotated sideways for some reason). Sorry it is not a very clear photo of the bird's entire body. It is currently late at night in Botswana and we are letting the bird rest, so I can take another photo in the morning if needed.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Defrosted peas will be the best option, but I guess tinned peas will have to do. Rinse the peas and then soak for a couple of minutes in warm water. Put the bird on your lap and cover him with your left hand. Hold the pea in your right hand, open his beak with your left hand thumb and index finger (I use the pinkie nail of my right hand to help with this) and then insert the pea to the back of his mouth. If he spits it out, then you're not inserting the pea deep enough.

It's fairly easy once you get the hang of it. 

If the pea seems to big, you can always split it in 2. You need to feed about 30 3 times daily. While eating peas, he does not need additional water, but it will be good for him to learn. You can dip his beak into a cup filled with water (not so deep as to cover the nostrils).

Whole popcorn kernels might be to big. If you know somebody will be going to town soon, it will be good if they can get the frosted peas and dove seed.


----------



## jv2016 (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks for your help. This morning the bird is very alert and managed to get itself out of the box where it slept. It walked over to the same tree as yesterday and feels comfortable resting there. I can see a couple of adult doves of the same species in the trees not too far off, but they don't seem to have found the baby yet. It is making small peeping noises. Would you expect the parents to find it and resume caring for it, if not in the nest? (we can't find any nest)

Yes I although thought dry popcorn kernels seemed too large. What about tinned sweet corn, chopping each kernel in half?

Thanks


----------



## jv2016 (Apr 1, 2016)

Update: One of the parents has found it! I just observed the parent sitting with the baby and it was begging for food (or eating, I missed the start of the interaction). I'm so relieved. My only concern is that it will be too cold overnight if not in the nest? But I assume it is best to let them get on with it and to not disturb the baby anymore? Maybe it is older than I thought.

Thanks for your comments


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If parents have found him, then he is in best hands  
Thanks for your care and concern for him.
Big smile to you Jessica.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

In the long run he will be best off with his parents. Just make sure that he does get fed. 

Don't think it will be too cold for him at night, but what about the predators?
How about bringing him inside every night and putting him out again in the morning? At least until he starts flying.


----------



## jv2016 (Apr 1, 2016)

Here is another photo from a few minutes ago, to better determine his/her age. It managed to walk/climb up a fallen tree to about 1m off the ground, which is where the parent found it. 

Is this bird indeed too young to be out of the nest, since it cannot fly? My phone app is showing nighttime low temperatures of around 67F. It is quite well camouflaged while on the ground but would likely be at risk to honey badgers, genets, etc at night. If I bring it inside each night, will it become too stressed from being handled and/or will the parents fail to find it again or abandon due to repeated disturbance?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*It needs to be inside the nest at night where it is safe, if you cannot find the nest and it is in danger of predator attack please bring it in. Thank you.*


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Fledgling doves usually spend 2 or 3 days on the ground before they start to fly. He looks fairly young, but will be able to fly in a weeks time or maybe less. I would bring him in at night and if safe during daytime, put him out again in the same place. This will only be necessary for another week. Parents will find him. So he will be safe at night and getting fed by his parents as well. You just need to check that he is getting fed.

Beautiful photo.


----------



## jv2016 (Apr 1, 2016)

Alright we will try to bring it in at night to keep safe. It is getting a bit more active now and harder to catch! It's possible it will be able to fly soon because it may have just hopped/flew up onto the 1m-high log when the parent came to visit. 

I just witnessed the parent coming to the baby again and definitely feeding it twice in one visit. So that is good because I was worried they weren't actually feeding it and had only seen it once this morning (when I posted earlier).

Thanks to you all for your help, seems the little guy will be okay (I hope!)


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I hope so too! Trying to catch him might just encourage him to fly and by nature he will seek out high places to sleep at night where he will be safe.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for helping him. You could make the difference of him making it or not.


----------

